# Help me decide



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

I am old and not green to biking, just outdated..:blush2: After a long time away from road bikes want to get another one. I know enough to ride what feels good/comfortable no matter the name on the bike. I currently ride a cannondale adventure1 on the Erie canal and roads altho it is a heavy pig on the open roads, I like it a lot for what it is. I want to get a road bike as my back is getting better and knees are getting better. I have tested a lot of bikes over the last 2 months and have come down to getting a felt z85 or z5, I can feel the difference between both, but, is it worth the extra money to get a carbon frame or buy the z85 and upgrade it? I like both but the Z5, I have to save more.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

slomofron said:


> I am old and not green to biking, just outdated..:blush2: After a long time away from road bikes want to get another one. I know enough to ride what feels good/comfortable no matter the name on the bike. I currently ride a cannondale adventure1 on the Erie canal and roads altho it is a heavy pig on the open roads, I like it a lot for what it is. I want to get a road bike as my back is getting better and knees are getting better. I have tested a lot of bikes over the last 2 months and have come down to getting a felt z85 or z5, I can feel the difference between both, but, is it worth the extra money to get a carbon frame or buy the z85 and upgrade it? I like both but the Z5, I have to save more.


Check out the 2014 Z5.

-SD


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

Wish I could but they do not have them in my area yet. Buffalo stinks for bike availability. Besides the new Z5 is pushing my budget, altho, I did like the ride better, I may be saving for a few more months to get it. In all honesty if the Z85 was available with Ultregra it would be the perfect bike.


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

I got the 2013 Z5 coming from a Trek Domane 2.0.
The reduction in road buzz with the carbon frame was welcome and worth it.
The tiagra group is just fine.

The 2013's might be on sale you should check them out.


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you, I feel the same. I like the way the Z5 feels in the ride quality but do not like the shifters at all. I would buy a Z85 in a heart beat if they had one that had Ultegra group on it. I wish they had one better then the Z85.


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

what don't you like about the shifters?


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

The travel of shift. Maybe, it was the way the LBS positioned the handles? But, I did ride a bike that had Utegra shifters and like them better. I just like the price of the Z85 then upgrade to what I want as I feel the ride is close for me. I am coming down to the Z5 and deal with it till I can afford what want or buy a Z85 and make it what I want.:mad2:


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

That's the same thought I had was to get the best frame with the lowest components (Z5 shares the same frame as the Z-4 &Z3 the Z2&1 are out of my range) and upgrade as need be. 
I must say that it fit and rode very well. However when I put on continental 4000s tires it smothed out even more. 

Just my 2¢


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

That makes no sense to buy a carbon framed bike and save for what you want or buy an aluminum bike and make it what you want. If the Z85 can make you happy with some upgrades go for it. Most people buy aluminum because it fits their budget and wish they could afford carbon. I have owned both 105 and Ultegra. There is not much difference. The idea of upgrading gets expensive and things like 105 to Ultegra are minimal gains for a lot of coin. I did this and my performance and functional gains were nothing great. My enjoyment came from tinkering with the bike. I would say get the Z85 and make it what you want because in the end it will be cheaper even after the upgrades. I love my aluminum F75 but still want a F4 particularly with the new 6800 Ultegra. That's not to say I would get rid of the F75 for it. For what it's worth I spent $420 to upgrade shifters and f/r derailers doing this work myself. New bar tape not included.


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

I am leaning twards the Z5 and getting closer to just buying it. I know me and will always tinker and swap parts out. I stole my brothers trainer bike, hehe and repositioned the shifters/brake ( Tiagra group) to my liking and like the shifting better for my riding style. My question now is buy a left over 2013 that is cheaper or wait till a 2014 ?? Is there really that much of a difference, honest opinion


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

The 2014 Z5 has been upgraded to 105 group.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

slomofron said:


> I am leaning twards the Z5 and getting closer to just buying it. I know me and will always tinker and swap parts out. I stole my brothers trainer bike, hehe and repositioned the shifters/brake ( Tiagra group) to my liking and like the shifting better for my riding style. My question now is buy a left over 2013 that is cheaper or wait till a 2014 ?? Is there really that much of a difference, honest opinion


The 2013 has a better frameset, the 2014 has better shifting components. If you plan to make component upgrades, buy the 2013.

-SD


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The 2013 has a better frameset, the 2014 has better shifting components. If you plan to make component upgrades, buy the 2013.
> 
> -SD



What are the differences in the frames?


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The 2013 has a better frameset, the 2014 has better shifting components. If you plan to make component upgrades, buy the 2013.
> 
> -SD


Thank you Superdavefelt (SuperdaveOsbourne maybe? had to say it..lol). Thank you all for the replies. My local bike shop is having a sale Friday and going to head to it. Will see what happens? If they want to move units I will buy! The Z5 is stretching my budget at this time. We will see...hehehehe


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Mdelrossi said:


> What are the differences in the frames?


the 2013 features a full monocoque 100% carbon fiber fork, removable compression device, and lighter top cap assembly for the stem.

the 2014 was upgraded with 105 but the fork now has a bonded composite construction which is not quite as compliant nor as light. The total bike weight is probably a wash but the 2013 has a lighter and better riding frameset so future upgrades yield a better bike overall.

The 2014 is better "on paper" though so if you want the best out-of-the box value, wait for '14. (or get the best of both worlds with the overwhelming favorite in the Z line the new 2014 Z4 with SRAM's lighter Rival group.

Decisions decisions...

-SD


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
The more I ride the Z5 the more I like it.


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

I did not buy this time. This is the first of a few shops in the area that offer felt. One guy offered me a 2012 f5 (it is a great bike), then I told him about the frame upgrades and he just walked away..LOL. I almost pulled the trigger on a Z85 after I rode it again, and still might. There is no road noise like the older AL frames. I think this is due to the hydro forming frames. In all honesty to me both bikes road very similar in frame stiffness on a sprint and over all ride quality. The Z5 has the edge but not by much over the Z85. I am not knocking the Z5 at all!! I am praising the Z85 and Felt, as I think it the best AL frame, beats caad10, specialized, giant and others I have rode. Either one I buy I will be happy with.


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, I went to another shop today and walked away with a Z85! I wanted a Z5 but they did not have any. I grumbled and moaned, then this person walked out and started talking to me and went WTF! I grew up with him and heard everything I was talking about. He gave me a smoking deal on a Z85! I am very very happy!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

slomofron said:


> Well, I went to another shop today and walked away with a Z85! I wanted a Z5 but they did not have any. I grumbled and moaned, then this person walked out and started talking to me and went WTF! I grew up with him and heard everything I was talking about. He gave me a smoking deal on a Z85! I am very very happy!


congrats! Now find a deal on some closeout 10 speed Ultegra shifters. They are on sale at many retailers because of the coming 11 speed upgrade. You'll have the bike you've always wanted. The Ultegra shifters are 100% compatible with the rest of the Z85 drivetrain.

Enjoy,
-SD


----------

